# Success feels Good



## Nhojspat (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Section 11(6) expired in April 2015 and I overstayed, travelled out of SA after numerous attempts to get letter of good conduct, and was declared undesirable in August. I appealed and got a positive outcome within 10 days. I then applied in my home country and got a Relatives VISA in 8 weeks. I then placed a Perm Res Application in January with no hassles (Spouse). :fingerscrossed:

Peeewwwweee!!!!!


----------

